# Junghans Mega And Rc2 Clocks



## lord cutglass (Apr 13, 2013)

I've started collecting a few Junghans radio controlled clocks after seeing an RC2 in the British Museum. I thought it might be good to own the world's first mass produced r/c clock. I emailed Junghans Germany to see if they could tell me about the manufacturing dates of my 2 clocks and whether the RC2 came before the Mega. I think something must get lost in translation as I get half an answer for every 2 questions I ask. So, does anyone know the history of these clocks? I'd appreciate your help!


----------

